# Brandungsangeln Zeeland



## Petris Jünger (13. März 2008)

Hat jemand in diesem Monat schon Fangmeldungen für Osterschelde oder Banjaard ( Brandung)? Bin ab Freitag dort oben, danke für jeden Tip Petris Jünger


----------



## Dart (13. März 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Zeeland*

Hi Petris Jünger
Du solltest deine Frage besser im Holland-Forum oder unter Brandungsangeln stellen.
Hier im Bilder und Videoforum wird die Frage sonst untergehen.
Ansonsten, welcome im Anglerboard|wavey:
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Laksos (13. März 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Zeeland*

Ich hab's mal hierhin geschoben, passt besser! 

Auch noch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen on board! #h


----------



## krauthi (13. März 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Zeeland*

http://www.zeevisland.com/index2.htm  da schauen unter Vangstberichten 

und schon wird dir geholfen 



gruß krauthi


----------



## Rob.a.m. (13. März 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Zeeland*

@ Krauthi, dort stehen z.Z eher selten Fänge von der Oosterschelde oder dem Banjaard, es läuft sehr schleppend in dieser Gegend.

Fänge Banjaard: kleine Dorsche, Miniwittlinge, viele Franzoendorsche die einem das Leben schwer machen.

Fänge Oosterschelde: Franzosendorsche (wenig), ab und zu ein paar Platte (Flunder,Scholle).

@Petris Jünger, vieleicht hast du am WE etwas mehr Glück: Springflut am Sonntag ;-). 
Versuchs besser bei Westkapelle/Jossesweg noch sind die Dorsche da

Gruß Rob
Team angelmagazin.com
wolfsbarsch.com


----------



## Mac Gill (13. März 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Zeeland*

Dann fahre ich doch am WE hoch zum Jossesweg und fange Dorsche...

@rob:
Kannst du Tipps dazu geben?
FangZeit
Köder
Montage
...


----------



## Rob.a.m. (14. März 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Zeeland*

Hallo Mac Gill,
Hier die Tipps :

Angelzeit: Beginn 1-2std. vor Ebbe.
Köder: Watt-,Seeringelwurm und Messermuschelfleisch als Cocktail mit den Würmern.
Montagen: 
http://www.angelmagazin.com/MeeresangelnMontagen.html
Diese haben sich bewährt: Liftmontage und Paternostermontage (Varianate 2)in dieser würde ich noch relay-clips einknüpfen, die Fische stehen bei Ebbe weit draußen.
Angelst du mit Wurm-Messermuschelcocktail rate ich dir zu einem Ködergummi (bekommst du im Angelladen vor Ort), einfach kontenlos und auf Spannung den Köder damit umwickeln, hält bombenfest.

Gruß Rob
Team angelmagazin.com
wolfsbarsch.com


----------



## Mac Gill (16. März 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Zeeland*

Konnte nur am Samstag - Ebbe war leider Mittag um 14 Uhr.

Trotzdem -> ein Zeebars und 2 kapitale Taschenkrebse (da macht sogar der Drill an der Brandungsrute spass)

Freue mich jetzt auf Karfreitag -> Ebbe um 20:50.  Da geht es wieder los...


@rob
Danke!!!


----------



## Mac Gill (19. März 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Zeeland*

@rob
Kannst du evtl. die Verwendung des "Ködergummi" näher beschreiben.
Mir fehlt da die Vorstellungskraft...

Wickelt man den Köder Fest, wie bei einem Rollbraten - oder macht man nur einen einfachen Knoten?

Ich habe nichts darüber gefunden - daher wäre es toll, wenn du etwas schreiben könntest.


----------



## Rob.a.m. (19. März 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Zeeland*

@ Mac Gill,
bait elastic einfach unter Zug wie ein Rollbraten umwicklen. Das Köder Gummi hält ohne Knoten, viele Wettkampfangler verwenden es da man nicht noch stundenlang rumstricken muß.

Gruß Rob
Team angelmagazin.com
wolfsbarsch.com


----------



## Mac Gill (20. März 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Zeeland*

Danke!


----------



## FischiMcSnuggels (17. April 2008)

*Der 6-Stunden-Angelangangriff*

*Hi, Angelfreaks.

Mein Vater und ich haben heute versucht, in Westkapelle Fischlein zu verhaften.

Resultat nach 6 Stunden Observierung:*

- 35 See-Ringelwürmer getauft und anschließend versenkt
- Null Biss verzeichnet
- eine Riesenperücke entwirrt
- eine Flasche Grolsch und einen Golden Delicious Apfel vernichtet

Höhepunkt war der Besuch eines Vermessungsbootes. Der Skippper ruft erst aus 75 Metern etwas Holländisches, nimmt dann Anlauf und schippert in geschätzten 6 bis 8 Metern am Steg vorbei, wodurch meine wunderbare Hornhechtmontage in seiner Schraube endet - KNALLLPENNG...#q

Das was er vorher rief bedeutete wohl soviel wie: "Achtung, ihr Fischköppe, ich fahr gleich mit meinem Vermessungskahn recht nah an euch vorbei. Holt mal eure Stöcke ein, ihr Aalangler aus Aachen!"
Muss einem ja auch erklärt werden.


Also: Wir angelten auf Grund mit Seeringelwurm auf Plattfisch und mit Schwimmer auf alles, was so kreucht und fleucht. Später habe ich es auch vom Sttrand aus versucht, muss aber zu folgendem Schluss kommen: Westkapelle hatte heute außer Sonnenschein nix zu bieten!
Versuch 2 folgt morgen. Bei Erfolg melde ich mich noch mal. 

Petri Tschüss, Jungs und Mädels!


----------



## sditges (17. April 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Zeeland*

Hi DU !

Mannomann dann hast du was falsch gemacht !
Auf dem Steg in Westkapelle habe ich schon als kleiner Bub (((genagelt)))  äääh ich meinte geangelt  
Den kenne ich wie meine Westentasche 


Wo habt ihr denn hingeworfen ?

Beste Stelle:
Mit schmackes richtung Belgien haun und zwar genau über die Linke Ecke des Steges rechts an den Gekreuzten Pfählen vorbei.... 
Da ist ein kleines Wrack (keine Agst da landeste nit drinn) und da ist immer Fisch.

Gerage aus ist nur was ab mitte Mai und Nachts, Dorsche, und vorallem Seezungen.

Besser noch, ihr packt nächstes Mal eue sachen uch wandert mal so etwa 5 Strände vom Stega aus richtung Zoutelande, bzw. da am Strand der Campingplätze, da gehts auch ganz gut 


Naja vielleicht beim nächsten mal :vik:


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. April 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Zeeland*



sditges schrieb:


> Hi DU !
> 
> Mannomann dann hast du was falsch gemacht !
> *Auf dem Steg in Westkapelle habe ich schon als kleiner Bub genagelt *
> ...


 


Aha,also du Ferkel hast die Gummis da liegen lassen.#q


Gruß
Jürgen |supergri


----------



## sditges (17. April 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Zeeland*

Mannomann .... der Verschreiber war gut :q #6


----------



## FischiMcSnuggels (17. April 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Zeeland*

Seht ihr Männer, und genau aus dem Grund mach ich mir hier die Postingmühe: Endlich mal ein guter Tipp!

Kann noch jemand von Erfolgen in Richtung Wrack erzählen? Wer weiß es, weiß es jemand, wer weiß, weiß es jemand? Na, egal. Morgen ist mein letzter Tag hier, ich versuch's!

Danke!


----------



## Mac Gill (18. April 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Zeeland*

Habt ihr auch mit grünen Federn gepilkt?

Nicht immer weit rausschmeissen -> direkt unter euren Füßen ist auch Fisch!

Ich freu mich schon auf Vatertag... dann bin ich auch da...


----------



## powermike1977 (18. April 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Zeeland*

echt nicht schlecht, hatte dann warscheinlich auch ne "quiver tip" angel dabei!!!

wir wollten demnaechst auch ma nach westkapelle und umgebung. gibt's ne moeglichkeit mir n par gute spots evtl via PN und mit hilfe von google earth zu zeigen? 

gruss,

mike


----------



## sditges (18. April 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Zeeland*



Mac Gill schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch mit grünen Federn gepilkt?
> 
> Nicht immer weit rausschmeissen -> direkt unter euren Füßen ist auch Fisch!
> 
> Ich freu mich schon auf Vatertag... dann bin ich auch da...


 
Du meinst mit nem Federpaternoster  auf Herder (meeräsche)
das willste ihm doch nicht antun    die ziehn den glatt ins Wassr


----------



## FischiMcSnuggels (18. April 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Zeeland*

Hi... Buhähähäääää...

Habe es heute noch einmal probiert, bevor ich abfahren musste.
Der Wind war so heftig, dass mir das 200-Gramm-Blei beinahe zurück gepustet wurde.
Habe 1,5 Stunden durchgehalten, bevor ich aufgegeben habe.
Die Belgier hatten mehr Ausdauer und haben mit ihren Fahradfelgen-Spezialkonstruktionen nach Krabben gefischt - auch erfolglos...

Danke für die Hilfe!
N8,
Steffen.


----------



## Mac Gill (19. April 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Zeeland*



FischiMcSnuggels schrieb:


> Die Belgier hatten mehr Ausdauer und haben mit ihren Fahradfelgen-Spezialkonstruktionen nach Krabben gefischt - auch erfolglos...



Das habe ich echt noch nie geschafft -> gehe auch regelmäßig los um Taschenkrebse zu fanen. (Mit meinem Sohn - der liebt das!!!)

Aber dabei Schneider zu bleiben ist fast unmöglich!!!


@sditges
jepp aber die Herder heissen tatsächlich Harder 
Machen ganz schön rabbatz -> und hoffenltlich hat man dann einen langen Kescher mit -> abriss in der Luft beim rausheben ist der häufigste grund dort einen Fisch zu verlieren...

@powermike
definiere demnächst!!!
ich denke im Mai an den langen Wochenenden werden immer welche hochfahren.

Und krauthi macht doch bestimmt wieder das gemeinsame Hornhechtklatschen.


----------



## krauthi (19. April 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Zeeland*

Jepp da hast du recht Mac Gill 

und zwar gehts am 11 mai nach westkapelle   #6#6#6


gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthi (21. April 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Zeeland*

wer lust und zeit hat kann sich gerne anschließen


----------



## FischiMcSnuggels (21. April 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Zeeland*

Hi, Gemeinde.

Da nix biss hatte ich viel Zeit für andere (lustige) Sachen... Viel Spaß.

http://www.dvjournalist.de/wurmkurt.mov

Ich werde wieder hinfahren und erneut angreifen. Das kann ja nicht ewig so weiter gehen...

Euer Ober-Schneider


----------



## sditges (21. April 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Zeeland*



FischiMcSnuggels schrieb:


> Hi, Gemeinde.
> 
> Da nix biss hatte ich viel Zeit für andere (lustige) Sachen... Viel Spaß.
> 
> ...


 

Nice nice !!


ich hab da ne Idee, du lädst mich mal nach Westkapelle ein, und wir machen ein Videoguiding.... ich zeige dir dann ein paar Kniffe und Hotspots.....und teile mit euch meine 30 Jährige Angelpraxis dort vor Ort !
Wenn Du noch ein Boot auftreibst... gibts nochn Guiding Wrackangeln in der Schelde und am Roompot auf Dorsch und Seebarsch (Wolfsbarsch)

Na ?

Gebucht !?

|supergri

P.S.: so drei Wochen Mai/Juni sollten reichen ... 2 Erwachsene und 2 Kinder


----------



## FischiMcSnuggels (21. April 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Zeeland*

Gebucht, gebongt und sowie abgemacht. Dann nehmen wir meinen Papa noch mit, der kann auch noch was dazulernen.
Nur das mit dem Einladen, hui hui... da müssen wir noch dran schrauben...


----------



## sditges (23. April 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Zeeland*

na dann schraub du mal :vik: ...

P.S:
für diejenigen, die gerne noch ein paar Tips haben wollen,
ich habe auch unserer Seite eine Sec Meeresfischen (Zeeland NL) eingerichet.
Dort gibt es jetzt einen Bericht von mir zum aktuellen Thema Hornhecht (geep).
Pikepoint lädt ja gerade zum Event am 11 Mai ein 

Weitere werden folgen....
Auf Seebarsch (Zeebars,Wolfsbarsch) .... Auf Meeräsche (Harder)... Auf Seezunge (tong) ..... usw. 

Hier ist der Link zum Artikel:
http://profishing.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&Itemid=38&id=61

Have fun !

#h


----------



## Mr. Sprock (24. April 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Zeeland*

Der Artikel kann nicht angezeigt werden.


----------



## sditges (24. April 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Zeeland*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Der Artikel kann nicht angezeigt werden.


 
Du musst Dich registrieren...unsere Artikel liegen nicht im öffentlichen Bereich.


----------



## powermike1977 (25. April 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Zeeland*

11 mai? 

@ mcgill: werde mal alles (alles!) in bewegung setzen um das dingen mitzumachen. halt! ist das nicht pfingsten. bitter wenn's so is, dann wirds nix. ansonsten ne woche spaeter. vorgesehen ist n do+fr+sa+so hochzufahren. wenn das nciht geht machen wir ne tagestour draus. wie siehts bei dir aus? und marca, ist der noch in irland dem hechtmythos nacheifern?


----------



## Mac Gill (28. April 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Zeeland*

ich fahre Mittwoch - Sonntag hoch -> die Fangaussichten sind gut...

Am 1. Mai ist ja Vatertag -> da geht es dann mit dem Bollerwagen los über den Deich :q :q :q

Pfingsten kann ich auch nicht dabei sein
 - da gibt es ein Family-festäng


----------



## sditges (28. April 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Zeeland*

Naja wenn das Wetter so gut wird wie jetzt a verg. Wochenende ... dann sind die Aussichten sogar mehr wie gut !


Also... goede vangst ! #6


----------



## Mac Gill (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Zeeland*

Hallo,
bin zurück aus Westkapelle...

Geep ( Hormhecht) läuft sehr gut am Deich zwischen Westkapelle und Domburg.
(Bestes indiz: alle 5m ein Angler)

Hab direkt beim ersten Wurf meinen ersten Geep der Saison gehakt....
Bin aber nur 1h geblieben -> war mir zu voll.

In der Brandung wird momentan fast nur kleines gefangen (nach meienn Beobachtungen) Kleine Schollen, und kleine Zeebaars.


----------

